# Empfehlung zu MSI Laptops



## Lukenking (14. März 2014)

Hallo Allerseits.
Ich bin im Begriff einen neuen Laptop zu kaufen.
Nach längerer Recherche kommen nun 2 in die engere Auswahl.

Und zwar
*MSI GP70-i540M287FD Gaming Notebook [43,9cm (17.3") Full-HD / i5-4200M / 8GB / 750GB / 740M]*



und 

*MSI GP70-i740M287FD Gaming Notebook [43,9cm (17.3") / i7-4700MQ / 8GB / 750GB / 740M]            *



Der Unterscheid ist meiner Meinung nach nur der Prozessor, i5 gegen i7.

Meine Frage dazu ist, ob sich der Preisunterschied von 629€ zu 759€ für den besseren Prozessor lohnt.
Und on es für den Preisbereich um 700€ was besseres, bzw. sinnvolleres gibt.


Ich möchte mit dem Laptop vorrangig surfen, Filme schauen und Office Anwendungen durchführen.
Das ein oder andere, ältere, Spiel wird auch installiert.


Danke im Vorraus,
gruß Lucas


----------



## iTzZent (15. März 2014)

Wenn das Spiel wirklich älter ist, und du keine SSD nachrüsten willst, spricht nichts gegen das Gerät. 

Aktuell kommt aber gerade das Refresh von dem GP70 auf den Markt, mit einer Nvidia Geforce GT840M. Das Gerät wurde auf der Cebit vorgestellt und ist auch schon gelistet: *MSI GP70-2PEi545FD (00175A-SKU4) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland* allerdings noch nicht lieferbar

Aktuell empfehlen würde ich allerdings das folgende Gerät: 
*MSI CX70-i740M281W7H (001758-SKU1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 735,-*
CPU: Intel Core i7-4702MQ, 4x 2.20GHz • RAM: 8GB •  Festplatte: 1TB HDD • optisches Laufwerk: DVD+/-RW DL • Grafik: NVIDIA  GeForce GT 740M, 2GB, HDMI • Display: 17.3", 1600x900, non-glare •  Anschlüsse: 2x USB 3.0, 2x USB 2.0, LAN • Wireless: WLAN 802.11b/g/n,  Bluetooth • Cardreader: 5in1 • Webcam: 1.3 Megapixel • Betriebssystem:  Windows 7 Home Premium 64bit • Akku: Li-Ionen, 6 Zellen • Gewicht:  2.90kg • Besonderheiten: Nummernblock • Herstellergarantie: zwei Jahre

- gleiches Gehäuse wie das GP70
- 8GB Ram
- 1TB HDD
- i7 Quadcore mit einem Verbrauch eines i5 Dualcore (beide haben 37W TDP, der i7-4700MQ hat 47W TDP)
- inkl Windows 7
- leider kein FullHD Display, aber 1600x900 sind mehr als ausreichend für solche in Officenotebook.
- auch hier wird es bald ein Refresh mit GT840M geben !

Nochmal kurz zu den Details der Hardware. Das GP70 sowie das CX70 haben keinen mSATA Slot und auch keinen M.2 Slot zum nachrüsten einer SSD. Wenn man eine SSD einbauen will, muss die HDD oder das ODD weichen. Die GT740M besitzt auch nur GDDR3 VRAM mit einem sehr schmalen 64Bit Speicherinterface, wodurch sie enorm ausgebremst wird.... Die GT840M besitzt zwar auch ein GDDR3 vRAM @ 64Bit Speicherinterface, ist aber laut ersten Berichten gut 30% schneller wie die alte GT740M.

Zum surfen brauchst du allerdings keine i7 Prozessor. Da wäre ein ULV i5 schon mehr als ausreichend. Hier mal ein Beispiel von einem interessanten Gerät:
*ASUS F750JB-TY015D (90NB04A1-M00460) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 579,-*
CPU: Intel Core i5-4200U, 2x 1.60GHz • RAM: 8GB •  Festplatte: 500GB HDD • optisches Laufwerk: DVD+/-RW DL • Grafik: NVIDIA  GeForce GT 740M, 2GB, HDMI • Display: 17.3", 1600x900, glare •  Anschlüsse: 2x USB 3.0, 2x USB 2.0, Gb LAN • Wireless: WLAN 802.11b/g/n •  Cardreader: SD • Webcam: 1.3 Megapixel • Betriebssystem: FreeDOS •  Akku: Li-Ionen, 4 Zellen, 3000mAh • Gewicht: 2.80kg • Besonderheiten:  Nummernblock • Herstellergarantie: zwei Jahre

- lässt sich leider sehr schlecht warten und nicht aufrüsten.
- sehr hohe Akkulaufzeit

Wenn du allerdings ein bei weitem schnelleres und besseres Gerät suchst, welches man auch noch ein wenig aufrüsten kann, dann wäre das hier das aktuell beste 17.3" Gerät auf dem Markt:
*Gigabyte P27K, Core i5-4200M, 4GB RAM, 500GB, schwarz (GA-P27K-4G-DOS) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 699,-
*CPU: Intel Core i5-4200M, 2x 2.50GHz • RAM: 4GB •  Festplatte: 500GB HDD • optisches Laufwerk: DVD+/-RW DL • Grafik: NVIDIA  GeForce GTX 765M, 2GB, HDMI • Display: 17.3", 1920x1080, non-glare •  Anschlüsse: 3x USB 3.0, 1x USB 2.0, Gb LAN, eSATA • Wireless: WLAN  802.11b/g/n, Bluetooth 4.0 • Cardreader: 9in1 • Webcam: 2.0 Megapixel •  Betriebssystem: FreeDOS • Akku: Li-Polymer, 8 Zellen, 5200mAh • Gewicht:  3.20kg • Besonderheiten: beleuchtete Tastatur, Nummernblock •  Herstellergarantie: zwei Jahre

- mehr als doppelt so schnelle Grafikkartenleistung (GDDR5 vRAM @ 128Bit Speicherinterface)
- ein freier HDD/SSD Schacht sowie ein freier mSATA Slot
- Backlight Keyboard
- exelente Wartungseigenschaften (wie die MSI Geräte auch)
- 2 freie Ramslots (spielt hier keine Rolle, da der 3. Ramslot nur mit Quad-Core CPU´s verwendet werden kann)


----------



## sagichnet (15. März 2014)

Für 699€ ist das Gigabyte, das sowieso mit 799 schon günstig war, der absolute Preishammer! Da musst du dir nur noch Windows besorgen (falls du Schüler oder Student bist gibt es das i.d.R günstiger oder umsonst) und bei dem Preis ist eine SSD auch noch locker machbar. Der i5 Prozessor reicht locker aus.


----------



## Lukenking (15. März 2014)

Hey danke für die schnellen Antworten.
Windows habe ich in mehreren Versionen vorhanden, und wollte es mir eh sparen zu kaufen.
Das zuletzt empfohlene Gigabyte sieht ja echt klasse aus.
Ein paar Fragen habe ich dazu aber, da ich auch kein Profi bin...

Läuft Windows 7 in 64 Bit da drauf?
Wofür bräuchte ich 8 GB Ram gegenüber den 4 GB? Und was kosten die ca?
Was genau bringt mir eine SSD Festplatte, und benötige ich zum Einbau den freien Schacht sowie den mSata-Slot?
Das Display ist matt und hat Full HD oder?
Ist die Kühlleistung ausreichend?
Und ist irgendetwas über den Sound bekannt? Bei meinem jetzigen Laptop bin ich damit mehr als unzufrieden...

Wenn bei neuen Antworten keine niederschmetternden Antworten kommen werde ich das Ding wohl bald bestellen.

Danke im Vorraus,
gruß Lucas


----------



## iTzZent (15. März 2014)

- selbstverständlich läuft Windows 7 auf dem Notebook. Es gibt kein Notebook auf dem Markt, auf dem Windows 7 nicht läuft
- 4GB reichen erstmal locker aus. Ein weiterer 4GB Riegel kostet um die 30-40Euro. Nur wenige Anwendungen/Spiele profitieren von mehr wie 4GB Ram
- ja, das Display ist matte und hat eine FullHD Auflösung. Das habe ich ja bereits geschrieben
- warum sollte das Kühlsystem nicht ausreichend sein ? Es ist wie bei allen anderen Notebooks dieser Notebookklasse. Wenn es nicht ausreichend wäre, wäre das Gerät nicht auf dem Markt
- der Klang scheint nicht ganz so berauschend zu sein. Aber dazu gibt es kaum Berichte.

Hier noch ein kurzer Testbericht mit ein paar mehr Details: Gigabytes Zocker-Book P27K im Test
Hier auch noch ein Kurztest: Gigabyte P25W und P27K - Neue Spiele-Notebooks mit Intel Core i7 4700MQ - News - GameStar.de
Hier noch ein paar detailierte Bilder (Chinesische Website): ????? P27K @ ???????????? :: ??? PIXNET ::
Hier ein Video: Gigabyte P27K Gaming-Notebook | English - YouTube


----------



## Lukenking (16. März 2014)

Hey,
danke abermals fürs antworten.
Eine letzte Frage stelle ich noch.
Kann mir jmd die vorteile einer ssd festplatte erläutern?
Man nutzt sie am besten für windows und speichert den rest auf der normalen hdd?
Welche größe sollte man dann nehmen, und ist die ssd einfach zu verbauen?
Gibt es eine empfehlung?

Gruß
Lucas


----------



## iTzZent (16. März 2014)

Mit einer SSD bootet das System in deutlich unter 10Sec, mit einer HDD dauert das gerne mal 30-60Sec. Auch das arbeiten und das laden von Programmen unter Windows geht deutlich schneller, da es keine Ladezeiten gibt... denn die Zugriffszeit einer SSD ist enorm gering. Des weiteren sind die Übertragungsraten einer SSD enorm hoch... wo sich eine HDD bei 40-60MB/s bewegt, arbeitet eine SSD bei 400-600MB/s.

Wenn man noch einige Spiele installieren will (deutlich schnellere Ladezeiten innerhalb des Spieles), sollte man schon eine 250GB SSD nehmen. 

Aktuell gibt es 3 wichtige SSD Bauformen (gibt noch mehr, die sind aber ehr unwichtig)
*Die 1*.* Variante *wäre die normale SATA III (6Gbit/s), diese wird in einen normalen HDD Schacht eingebaut (das Gigabyte P27K hat davon 2, in Schacht #1 ist bereits die HDD verbaut, in Schacht #2 kann man denn die SSD einbauen. Diese SSD´s sind die günstigstens. 
*Die 2. Variant*e wäre die mSATA SSD. Dies ist eine kleine Steckkarte, eine FullSize WLAN Karte nicht unähnlich. Nicht jedes Notebook hat einen mSATA Slot, im Gigabyte gibt es allerdings einen (unter dem Keyboard). Im Falle des Gigabyte P27K würde ich aber eine normale SATA III SSD empfehlen, da diese günstiger ist. 
*Die 3. und neuste Variante* wäre der M.2 NGFF Standard. Dieser löst den mSATA Standard ab, ist aber nicht in den Kinderschuhen... es gibt kaum grössere SSD´s auf den deutschen Markt für diesen Slot. Viele Hersteller setzen aber nur noch diesen Slot ein (Lenovo z.B.), wodurch sich die Marktsituation bald ändern wird. Den M.2 Slot gibt es in 2 Längengrössen... 42mm und 80mm, aktuell gibt es in Deutschland nur 80mm SSD´s, aber nur Notebooks mit 42mm Slot 

Bei einem Notebook wie dem Gigabyte P27K macht eine mSATA SSD eigentlich keinen Sinn, da dort noch ein 2. HDD Schacht zu Verfügung steht. mSATA bzw M.2 machen bei kleineren Geräten Sinn, wo kein Platz für eine 2. HDD/SSD ist... da kann man denn eine SSD parallel zur HDD betreiben. Beim bekannten MSI GE40 geht dies z.B. nicht, da es nur einen HDD Schacht und keinen mSATA oder M.2 Slot besitzt. Das gleiche trifft auch auf das MSI GP60/70, sowie der MSI CX und CR zu.
Performancemässig nehmen sich die SSD Varianten nichts. Bei gleicher Grösser sind sie gleich schnell. Je grösser eine SSD wird, desto schneller ist.

Die aktuell beste SSD wäre die Samsung SSD 840 EVO 250GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TE250BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland für um die 110,- denn Samsung zählte von Beginn an zu den besten SSD Herstellern, da dort ein Samsungeigener Kontroller verwendet wird.


----------



## Lukenking (16. März 2014)

OK Klasse,
ich danke Dir.
Ich denke ich werd das Ding morgen bestellen.
Und nicht jetzt nach 2 Bier ^^

Die SSD werde ich aber wohl dann später nachbestellen.

Dann bis die Tage mal...


----------

